# using a FCG with a scrim?



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm planning on having a witch scene in my garage, along with the fcg. it's a 2 car garage w/ one door. across the front it will be closed off except for the archway I made out of a 4x8. through the archway is a corridorthat goes down the left side of the garage. after approx 2' there will be a doorway sized opening to the right, which is where the "room" will be for the witch.. it will take up the other 80% of the garage that the corrido isn't. Straight down at the end of the corridor at the back of the garage will be the FCG... about 8' from the witch room's entrance. 

I don't want the tot's to be able to see the fcg clearly... I want to retain some of it's mystery. I thought that if I put a scrim between the tots and the fcg it will "haze" it's apperance and make it more mysterious. I've never used a scrim before, so I'm not sure if it would work.. my fcg does glo pretty bright, I use two 18" tubes to light it up. last year my fcg was outside, it was too windy, the motor failed and the streetlight made it easy to see the crank mechanism anyway... I don't have a crypt (maybe next year though!) so the only choice is inside the garage or behind a window, and my mumosa tree blocks the view of my large front window, the other 2 are too small.

ideas?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I always thought a FCG used along with a Peppers ghost set up would be the way to go. some people have had good luck using shirink window plastic for the reflector.


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

I have used them for theatre and I think you will have plenty of light. the slightest amount of light will make it work. You can stand behind the scrim and hold a flash light up to your face and it will work.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

it can be made with simple semi-transparent fabric right? stuff at walmart you hold up and can see through it somewhat?


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Thast my question where do you buy scrim material?


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

You can get it at PNTA in down town Seattle.( its fire proofed as well) It needs to be the right weave. Give me some time to look it up in some of my theatre books.


----------



## Nephilim (Sep 15, 2006)

The key to using scrim is lighting. A scrim should work fine for you given the case you're describing, but you will probably want to do a few things:

* Make sure the area the ToT's are viewing the FCG from is relatively dark. Too much light on the viewer's side can make the scrim opaque.

* Make sure the area of the FCG is housed in is largely black. Hang black plastic or fabric or something so that the only thing emitting light is the FCG. Anything that is bright on the other side of the scrim will be visible, so you want to minimize the brightness of everything except the ghost.

* Note that you can use the first point above to your advantage. For instance, you can paint a hallway or bookcase or something on the scrim, and then have a light that fades in and out on the viewer's side. The ghost will then appear and disappear if the lighting setup is correct.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

hidehoman said:


> I have used them for theatre and I think you will have plenty of light. the slightest amount of light will make it work. You can stand behind the scrim and hold a flash light up to your face and it will work.


I have a question about Scrim. Does it stretch?

CVS has this cute little Tombstone with a Skeleton face behind what
appears to be a scrim that stretches over the face.

If scrim material would not be good for this can you suggest material that would?


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

It stretches a little bit, but it's not like elastic (it wouldn't work for the stretchy-skull effect). It's basically a really loose-weave fabric like gauze. 

If you want a cheap scrip you can get some cheesecloth. You may or may not want to die it black.


----------

